# Light reading



## oldfogey8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I came across this article when researching lights to use during the lights off period of flowering because I wanted to water my girls when I get home from work but the tent will be dark. I found the blue light info intriguing. Ed says that blue light during dark periods can increase yields. Anyone tried this? I have heard Ed is a master grower.

Ed Rosenthal

http://mjgrowers.com/book_what_exper1.htm


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 3, 2017)

OF, interesting hypothesis using the blue light, I've never heard of it, but maybe some other member has.  I'll keep watching this thread to see what the consensus is.  Hard to have too much knowledge.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 3, 2017)

yea. i did some more reading then got side tracked on some martian lighting thread where you use red light at night which is kinda the opposite of what this article says. i am not going to chance hermie-ing or re-vegging or whatever by trying any of this whacky stuff. i just thought is was interesting too , dan. maybe someone will chime in with some anecdotal story but for now i will keep the 12/12 thing going. btw dan, really nice buds you grew. that purple looks like a candidate for bud of the month. keep up the great work.


----------

